# SIDS? How long a risk?



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

I did a search here and found nothing about this. I looked back almost a year too.
Does anyone know where I can find this information? I looked on a SIDS website I found using Google, but it didn't tell me anything about a timeframe for that.
I just saw someone say something about a 14-month-old dying from SIDS. I thought by that time SIDS wasn't an issue.
I'm sure I'm borrowing trouble because I have anxiety disorder and I constantly worry about my baby dying. I'm not sure I could survive something like that...
Anyway, any information is greatly appreciated.

Marcy


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

First, I'll start by saying that I also have an anxiety disorder, but mine focuses on MY health, not my kids. But either way, I know how awful it is.

As far as SIDS goes, the prime time for SIDS is from 4 to 6 months. The percentage of sids cases in these two months is huge. Technically, I think they say it can happen anytime in the first year. I had a neighbor whose 15 month old died unexpectedly in her sleep. They found an underlying metobolic disorder. Had they not to looked, perhaps they would have just left it at SIDS.

As long as you are breastfeeding, putting your baby to sleep on it's back (until they learn to roll over on their own, then they seem to decide how to sleep







) refrain from allowing smoking around your baby, you should try not to worry. But trust me, I know how saying those words to you won't make you worry less. Someone telling me not to worry about having a heart attack when I was in the midst of the anxiety was about as useful as someone telling me I could fly -- neither of those things could happen.









If your anxiety becomes too much, you might want to look into one of the SSRI's that also help with anxiety. I have had wonderful results with Lexapro, and have a friend who has had equally good luck with Zoloft. Zoloft is considered the med of choice for breastfeeding moms, although all of them are considered safe and I know moms who have nursed on them all.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Dr Sear wrote a whole book on it a few yrs back. I also worried about SIDS with my first. I bought his book for my LLL group and oddly no one but me has ever taken it out!

So, if you think it would help, you might want to reserve it from your library. Probably they can dig it up.

I know you are not bfing anymore. but you are co-sleeping, right? This is preventative. Dr Sears also said it is from 3-6 mos you have the greatest risk. It is a brain development thing. Rest easy, it is not a big risk.

Good health vibes...


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Honey. First let me say that you don't have to have an anxiety disorder to be afraid for your baby. I do not have a disorder and I am terrified of SIDS. I did a great deal of research on the subject and here is what I found. (I am going to quote several sites)...

From AAP Website
http://www.aap.org/new/sids/reduceth.htm

What Is SIDS?

Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS) is the sudden and unexplained death of an infant under one year of age.

SIDS, sometimes known as crib death, is the major cause of death in babies from 1 month to 1 year of age. *Most SIDS deaths occur when a baby is between 1 and 4 months old.* . More boys than girls are victims, and most deaths occur during the fall, winter and early spring months.

The death is sudden and unpredictable; in most cases, the baby seems healthy. Death occurs quickly, usually during a sleep time.

From The National SIDS Resource Center
http://www.sidscenter.org/SIDSFACT.HTM

What Are the Most Common Characteristics of SIDS?
Most researchers now believe that babies who die of SIDS are born with one or more conditions that make them especially vulnerable to stresses that occur in the normal life of an infant, including both internal and external influences. SIDS occurs in all types of families and is largely indifferent to race or socioeconomic level. SIDS is unexpected, usually occurring in otherwise apparently healthy infants from 1 month to 1 year of age. *Most deaths from SIDS occur by the end of the sixth month, with the greatest number taking place between 2 and 4 months of age.* A SIDS death occurs quickly and is often associated with sleep, with no signs of suffering. More deaths are reported in the fall and winter (in both the Northern and Southern Hemispheres) and there is a 60- to 40-percent male-to-female ratio. A death is diagnosed as SIDS only after all other alternatives have been eliminated: SIDS is a diagnosis of exclusion

AND...

From Think Twice Global Vaccine Institute
http://thinktwice.com/sids.htm

Sudden Infant Death Syndrome
Is There a Link?

A study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association found that children diagnosed with asthma (a respiratory ailment not unlike SIDS) were five times more likely than not to have received pertussis vaccine.(1) Another study found that babies die at a rate eight times greater than normal within three days after getting a DPT shot.(2) The three primary doses of DPT are given at two months, four months, and six months. *About 85 percent of SIDS cases occur at one through six months, with the peak incidence at age two to four months.*

These are just a few of the websites that you can go to and get a great deal of facts on SIDS. The peak ages are from 2 months to 4 months, but anytime between 1 month and 6 months. I think that SIDS cases after 6 months are not unheard of, but not very common either.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

SIDS scares me too I think b/c it can happen so unexpectedly. Reading this article by Dr. Sears made me feel better. At least I feel like I have some control in preventing SIDS - even though APing your kids is not a guarantee that they won't die of SIDS I guess it feels good to me to know I'm doing everything I can to prevent it along with not allowing smoking in the house and having my child sleep on his back.

From: Dr. Sears Website
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/10/t131000.asp

Quote:

4 WAYS ATTACHMENT PARENTING CAN REDUCE THE RISK OF SIDS

1. Attachment parenting organizes an infant's physiological control systems.

2. Attachment parenting helps babies thrive.

3. Attachment parenting makes you an expert on your baby.

4. There is a mutual giving in attachment parenting that can be lifesaving.
View the site to read all the details that go along with his theory that attachement parenting can reduce the risk of SIDS


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you all so much. I still co-sleep, I think it's really important for our attachment, since I am no longer breastfeeding. When he naps away from me is when I worry the most, and the time that he's with his father, while I'm at work. I have been certified in infant CPR before, so I feel that if something like that would happen and I was home there may be a hope that I could save him. But, it looks like the major risk time is over for us and all the other information really put my mind at ease, too.

Thanks again!
Marcy


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Make sure your baby isn't overheated, also.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

One thing you can also do, in addition to cosleeping, babywearing, and breastfeeding, is infant massage. Just one more way to further organize your baby's physiological control systems and help him thrive. I never got any sleep with my first baby because I felt I had to watch him breathe all the time. This time, I am just making sure I walk with ds#2 in the sling every day, massage him frequently, and just caress him while he sleeps on my chest or at my breast. I feel that I am doing all I know to do and that frees me to get some rest at night.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Everyone worries, a little. Not to scare you but some SIDS parents have shared that they had premonitions of the baby's death.

IF it did happen, have no regrets that you weren't the best parent that you could be. Life is full of risk.

Another thought for you: Dying's part of the wheel, right there next to being born. . . .Being part of the whole thing, that's the blessing.


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tessamami_
*Everyone worries, a little. Not to scare you but some SIDS parents have shared that they had premonitions of the baby's death.

IF it did happen, have no regrets that you weren't the best parent that you could be. Life is full of risk.

Another thought for you: Dying's part of the wheel, right there next to being born. . . .Being part of the whole thing, that's the blessing.*
Man, I was thinking about that last night too. That maybe it's a premonition! But I can't tell if it's true or just my anxiety levels. I tend to think it's anxiety because I'm also obsessively (kinda) worried about being raped in my house while my DH is at work. I think the two obsessive thoughts together make it more probable that it's anxiety. I hope anyway.
The only thing I can do, is co-sleep, sling, hold, cuddle, massage (which I've started doing in the last few days, it's funny that was mentioned), keep him cool and take deep breaths and try to let go. I did have to stop breastfeeding a month ago- which I feel really bad about, but it's really helped with the migraines I was getting every week.
Thanks to everyone for your responses!
Marcy


----------

